# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  24 Stunden Downhill Rennen Semmering

## bikenimalmtal

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Team für das 24 Stunden Downhill Rennen am Semmering von 10.-11. August. 

Hätte eventuell sonst auch jemand Lust. Ich hätte mir gedacht ein 4er Team zu organisieren oder eventuell auch ein 6er Team.

Bei Interesse einfach melden!

----------


## danielb

Hallo mir geht es gleich bin auch auf der suche nach leute die bock drauf haben wir könnten uns ja eventuell zusammentun mfg. danielb

----------


## bikenimalmtal

Hallo Daniel! Ja wär toll!!! Wärst du notfalls auch für ein 2er motiviert - also falls wir kein 4er team zusammenbekommen! Lg

----------


## danielb

hallo 
eigentlich schon aber ein 4er team währe schon besser

woher kommst du 

mfg.danielb

----------


## bikenimalmtal

Ja 4 team wäre perfekt! Ich komme aus oberösterreich! Kannst du mit mal deine telefonnummer schicken per mail christophhauzenberger a-t gmx dot at

Bg christoph

----------


## shorty79

Hey
Ich würde mich bei euch auch anschließen für ein 4er team.
Gruss shorty

----------


## bikenimalmtal

Servus Shorty! Wenn du noch fix zusagen könntest dann wären wir somit ein komplettes 4er team. Schick mir bitte noch deinen Namen (damit ich dich auf Facebook adden kann) und deine Telefonnummer auf christophhauzenberger a-t gmx dot at 

Freut mich echt!!! Ride on!!!

Schöne Grüße

----------


## Tridente

Hallo zusammen, auch ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Team :-) 
Gruss Tridente

----------


## danielb

hallo muss dir leider sagen das wir schon zu viert sind aber sollte einer ausfallen kannst du sicher gerne mit fahren 

mfg daniel

----------


## danielb

hallo bei uns währe jetzt noch ein platz freimfg daniel

----------


## Tridente

Danke, bin jetzt schon in einem team trotzdem danke!

----------

